# Tires and the largest size



## Chevy 1500 (Oct 9, 2006)

I currently hace a 2003 Chevy 1500 reg cab 4x4. I have 245 75r 16 tires on it now. What is the largest size tires i can put on the truck without doing a lift. I was thinking of trying 285 75r 16? Are these to big? Thanks.


----------



## Firemanfive0 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Tires*

I am running 285/75/17 on my 2004 Silverado w/ a 3" lift and I do ok, don't know that I would like to run them without the lift.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

265/75/16 is max and will rub 285's won't even come close to fitting


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;744773 said:


> 265/75/16 is max and will rub 285's won't even come close to fitting


he is right,plus a 285/75/16 wont fit on your rim properly. u would needto get new wheels if you go to the 285. well at least that is what the tire shop told me.i could be wrong. i run 265.75.16 on my 2500hd.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Burkartsplow;744850 said:


> he is right,plus a 285/75/16 wont fit on your rim properly. u would needto get new wheels if you go to the 285. well at least that is what the tire shop told me.i could be wrong. i run 265.75.16 on my 2500hd.


Your tire shop doesnt know what they are talking about.

I had my 285s mounted on my factory wheels without a problem.
When I had to replace one I mounted it myself and it wasnt any more difficult than mounting stock size tires. I have seen guys mount 305/70/16s on factory chevy wheels.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

255/85R16 they are taller than 285/55's and narrow so they are better in snowe and no rubbing. this is on y 2002 D-max with the t-bars cranked to gain about 1-1/2" to level it out. If you don't want to mess up your speedo (my 255's put mine out 9%) go with 235/85's, I have them on my 96 Shortbox and the speedo is bang-on acording to my GPS. 245/75's are stock sizes on both trucks.

I'm running Toyo M55's, but there is a pretty good selection of manufacturers and tread types in these sizes. 235's are more of a 'Dually' tire.


----------



## Firemanfive0 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Tires*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969

here's a pic of my truck with the tires and lift kit. I have 17's because that is the stock rims on my silverado, you can put 285's on 16" rims. I agree 265 is probaly the largest you want to go without it rubbing the fender. I started runing tires that were super agressive in the snow and that only caused problems with axle shafts. I have since went to a tire that "slips" a little and love it.


----------



## Firemanfive0 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Tires*

I am on page 17. but here's the pic I want to show.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

I put 265/75/16 tires on my 2500HD D-Max and they just barely rubbed the backside of the plastic front bumper facia. 2 minutes with a hacksaw to trim the plastic back an inch took care of that and it looks like it came that way from the factory. I could probably get 285s to work, but it would likely require trimming into the metal part of the bumper a bit. I also have non-stock wheels that have just a bit less backspacing so the tire swings forward more when turning. That obviously isn't helping me.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I ran 285-75-16's on stock rims with my 1500 99 GMC ext cab. no rubbing at all.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

ABES;744861 said:


> Your tire shop doesnt know what they are talking about.
> 
> I had my 285s mounted on my factory wheels without a problem.
> When I had to replace one I mounted it myself and it wasnt any more difficult than mounting stock size tires. I have seen guys mount 305/70/16s on factory chevy wheels.


I thought they were wrong, but i did not get tires from them anyway. plus the tires I got Cooper Discovery ST did not come in load range E in 285 so I got the 265. I like them alot and the they fit the truck nice. hope you made a decision.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Burkartsplow;745296 said:


> I thought they were wrong, but i did not get tires from them anyway. plus the tires I got Cooper Discovery ST did not come in load range E in 285 so I got the 265. I like them alot and the they fit the truck nice. hope you made a decision.


You really don't need load range E in a 285 because the max load per tire is only about 50-100 lbs less than that of the 265 also just cost more. I have the 285's on my stock wheels and only rub with ice buildup. They ride really well too.


----------

